# If your thyroid antibodies decrease, is it because your thyroid just about dead?



## Hashimoto'sCurse (Sep 22, 2013)

My endo said my thyroid antibodies are decreasing now because my thyroid is dying so it has nothing to attack. Is this true? I thought maybe because I was eliminating gluten from my diet this might have been the cause but he said its because my thyroid was dying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto'sCurse;80217 said:


> My endo said my thyroid antibodies are decreasing now because my thyroid is dying so it has nothing to attack. Is this true? I thought maybe because I was eliminating gluten from my diet this might have been the cause but he said its because my thyroid was dying.


Eliminating Gluten if you are intolerant will in fact quiet down the antibodies due to the fact that gluten will trigger the antibodies.

What antibodies are we talking about here?

Have you had an ultra-sound or RAIU? Not sure your thyroid is dying. That seems like a far fetched statement to me w/o either of the above to confirm.


----------



## Hashimoto'sCurse (Sep 22, 2013)

My thyroid peroxidase antibodies decreased. My TSH is .73 with a low dose of synthroid. Last ultrasound showed no nodules and and the thyroid seems smaller. I would think if my thyroid was indeed dying, the current level of synthroid would need to be increased but my TSH was about the same 6 months ago with the same dosage of synthroid.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

What your endo said seems contrary to what the ultrasound is showing? I'm no expert but it seems to make sense that if your antibodies are dropping that means less activity AGAINST your thyroid, especially since your TSH is staying at a good place?
How are you feeling overall? Has the gluten free diet made you feel better? I'm still struggling with that.


----------



## Hashimoto'sCurse (Sep 22, 2013)

I think my endo just can't believe a change in diet could benefit my thyroid but the blood tests show different. If I stick to a clean diet that is gluten free and mimics the Paleo diet or is low in carbs and dairy free, I feel awesome. My skin looks great, I look younger and feel good. I get very lean fast. The moment I cheat a few days, I feel lousy again and get bloated and gain weight. A gluten free diet is tough but as long as I don't eat out too much, its easier to do. I love Udi's products but I try to limit my carbs and that really helps.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I can very well believe that your doctor can't believe that diet can make such a difference.
My (ex) doctor was SO condescending when my 17 year old daughter told him that by going gluten free it appeared to be helping her sero negative arthritis symptoms (She has hashi's too) He absolutely refused to believe it! (such an arrogant.....bleep) 
I reckon if it's making you feel fantastic (and that's great!) then it HAS to be - and looks like it truly is in your case making all the difference!

I wish I could say the same


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto'sCurse;80318 said:


> I think my endo just can't believe a change in diet could benefit my thyroid but the blood tests show different. If I stick to a clean diet that is gluten free and mimics the Paleo diet or is low in carbs and dairy free, I feel awesome. My skin looks great, I look younger and feel good. I get very lean fast. The moment I cheat a few days, I feel lousy again and get bloated and gain weight. A gluten free diet is tough but as long as I don't eat out too much, its easier to do. I love Udi's products but I try to limit my carbs and that really helps.


It makes a difference because if you have an allergy to something, that triggers the body to produce antihistamine against the histamine and from there everything starts to go haywire. It's a "trigger!"

So...................I "believe" it and incidentally, I have been gluten-free, artificial sweetener-free and chemical preservative-free for about 20 years now! Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

